
Women and the Treatment of Pain - rosser
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/17/opinion/sunday/women-and-the-treatment-of-pain.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
======
nmcfarl
One of the things discussed in this article is a fairly common complaint that
my wife, a physician, brings home from work.

The lack of diversity and patient panels affects all kinds of drug research -
not just pain medicine. And panels are not just unbalanced on the basis of sex
- but basically everything. Patient panels are largely made up of white
middle-class men. Anything that might vary on sex, ethnicity, economics, or
access to care, is largely overlooked by these skewed panels. (Admittedly this
is slowly getting better - but standard practice is based on old studies, and
skewed panels).

This leads to frustration knowing that things are broken - but having little
clue as to what the best practice would be as they don't have enough data....

